

Man makes own dialysis machine, displays amazing will to live and ingenuity - vlaurenlee
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2266412/Chinese-man-kept-alive-13-years-HOMEMADE-dialysis-machine.html

======
hpagey
This is amazing. My mom is on dialysis in India so I can appreciate the
perspective of the person in the article. This guy is really gusty and much
respect to him.

In Mumbai where my mom stays, It costs 1500 Rs per session ( around 25$ per
session) now, it used to cost 700 rs couple of years back. My mom doesn't have
a travelling issue as the dialysis center is within walking distance of our
apartment complex. There are lot of people who travel 2 hours by bus/train
everyday to reach her center :( . I really feel for them.

It would be awesome if someone manufactures a portable dialysis machine and /
or a artificial kidney . I know there has been some progress but not sure how
far is it from actual productization.

